# Who's singin' Jolene? New (to me) version.



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

Just discovered this posted on another forum.  Always loved the song but thought there should be a law passed preventing anyone but Dolly singing it.  Was I right??? 

Lurve this 'voice'.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 20, 2013)

_Can't replace Dolly i'm afraid_


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

Think again about it. Have a look at the vid title.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 20, 2013)

That was amazing.

I honestly thought it was a new singer and I was going to say they did an excellent job on that classic song.

However after a little research I now believe it is still Dolly singing it but some clever person has modified the speed etc to change the tone of her voice.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

Bingo Michael, it's Dolly's 45 version played at 33.3.  Astounding that the instruments sound so 'real'.

Have to laugh at one of the comments  "sounds like a Southern drag queen."  Does too.


It impresses me that there is more inflection in her voice in the slowed down version that is missed/overlooked in the original.
Go Dolly!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2013)

Very interesting!  Really enjoyed that version.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 20, 2013)

_Well i'll be a monkeys uncle, wouldn't have guessed that but then i didn't listen to the whole song_


----------

